# From words to images



## Tagarela

Hello,

How would you say "From images to words". In the sense of moving one's attention from literature to visual arts, but also to a explanation of words to one with a picture. I know that the context is a little confusing  My attempt:_ Z slova do obrazů

_Thank you beforehand


----------



## ZDK

"From words to images" or "From images to words"? 

Well, I assume it's the former; I'd say _Od slov k obrazům_.


----------



## Tagarela

ZDK said:


> "From words to images" or "From images to words"?
> 
> Well, I assume it's the former; I'd say _Od slov k obrazům_.



Ops, _from words to image_. 

 ZDKe, děkuji za odpověď.


----------



## ZDK

Není zač. Možná někdo jiný přijde s nějakým idiomem, který mě teď pozdě v noci nenapadl, tohle je jen doslovný překlad _From words to images_.


----------



## werrr

Tagarela said:


> How would you say "From images to words". In the sense of moving one's attention from literature to visual arts...


It depends on context. Notice that the word *slovo* in singular could mean the abstract concept of word (speech, literature, literacy, scripture, gospel...). The same, but less strictly, applies for *obraz*.

_od slov k obrazům
od slova k obrazům
od slov k obrazu
od slova k obrazu
od slovesnosti k obraznosti
od slova k obraznosti
..._​
By the way, is *obraz* the right translation of *image* in your context? It could be also *představa, podoba, scéna, zobrazení, ztělesnění*...



> ...but also to a explanation of words to one with a picture.


That's a famous concept by Comenius - Orbis (Sensualium) Pictus - Svět v obrazech.

So, for your context it could be *slova v obrazech*.


----------

